# Phrag. caudatum 'Fortuna'



## orchideya (Jul 4, 2015)

bought it from Ecuagenera last year; the only phrag that does good in my tank.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2015)

Wonderful flower!


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2015)

Very, very nice. You seem to doing quite well with your
Phrags.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 5, 2015)

This is beautiful. I bought one last year, too. It's making great leaf growth but I'm still waiting for it to flower. How do you grow it?


----------



## eaborne (Jul 5, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 5, 2015)

Have to agree with Robert's recent post that this is popowii/humboldtii. We grow ours in typical caudatum conditions - more like a Paph. than a Phrag. in terms of watering.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks, Tom


----------



## orchideya (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you everybody.
mine grows in the basement in the larger tank with T5 HO light and 20-21C during the day, 17-18C at night. RH is around 60%.
It is potted in a mix of bark, perlite, chunks of sphagnum moss and few river stones. I water it together with my paphs.


----------

